# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  استاد منتظری

## God_of_war

دوستان من امروز برنامه موسسه حرف اخر کارنامه بیست که ساعت ۶:40 دقیقه پخش میشه رو دیدم اقای منتظری داشتن محاسبات حل میکردن طوری که من کیف کردم  بعدش گفتن هر کی میخواد پکیج محاسباتو بگیره کلمه محاسبات رو بفرسته به شماره فلان .من هم به سرعت نور پریدم به سمت گوشی و فرستادم ساعت ۱۰ شب بود تقریبا مشاور زنگ زد و گفت شما جز ۵۰ نفر اولین که فرستادین و پکیج ۱۰۰ هزارتومانی محاسبات کاملا رایگان در اختیارتون قرار میگیره فقط هزینه دسته بندی و ارسال رو میگیریم که میشه ۲۰ تومن دوستان توجه داشته باشین پکیج محاسبات تو سایت حرف اخر ۵۰ تومنه نه ۱۰۰ تومن در ضمن ۵۰ تومنم تخفیف خورده زدن ۲۰ تومن در واقع تخفیف نیس و عوام فریبیه شما هر وقت برین سایت حرف اخر قیمت همون ۲۰ تومنه برای همه ( دقیقا عین این شبکه های ماهواره ای که اول قیمتو میزنن ۸۰ بعد یه خط میزنن روش بعد یه خانومه میگه نه نه نه دست نگه دارین  :Yahoo (4):   هر کی الان بخره با تخفیف ۶۰ تومن میخره) حرفم اینه گول ظاهر اقای منتظری رو نخورین این تنها حرف من نیس رتبه ۷۲ یا ۷۰ تجربی کنکور ۹۷  هم تو انجمن مصاحبه گذاشته که حرف اخر بهش پیشنهاد سکه داده  کار شرکت حرف اخربه جایی رسیده که اقای شیروانی و کامیار حرف های انگیزشی اقای td jakes ( استاد سخنان انگیزشی که همایشاش بیش از میلیون ها ادم ثبت نام میکنه ویدیوهاش تو یوتیوب میلیون ها بازدید داره ) رو کپی می کنن و تو برنامشون میگن بدون اینکه بگن این حرف ها مال کیه همین موسسه تو همه دی وی دی هاشون میگن اگه دارین محصولات کپی ما رو میبینین ما راضی نیستیم کلی نفرینم میکنن در صورتی که خودشون کپی می کنن توجه داشته باشین مردم برای دیدن و شنیدن حرفای این اسطوره td jakes پول میدن و میرن همایشش کافیه تو گوگل سرچ کنین ( پروزه سوخت جت اپارات) بعد برین اولین سایت فیلم رو بزنین پخش شه قول میدم بعد دیدن اون فیلم ۳ دیقه دیگه ادم قبلی نیستین یه اراده توپ پیدا میکنین. توی همون پکیج محاسبات انقدر تبلیغ گذاشتن که هر ادم ساده لوحی که تازه وارد دنیای کنکور شده با دیدنش هیپنوتیزم میشه و فک می کنه اره دیگه این فیلما رو ببینم همه چی حله در واقع فیلم دیدن شما رو تنبل ویه سال از جوونیتونو میگیره وپشت کنکورتون می کنه  ساده ترین راهها همونایی ان که رتبه برترا میرن ما ادمای تنبل دنبال میان بر و راه غلطیم در صورتی که میونبری نیس رازش همون تلاش کردن و استفاده از هوش است نه فیلم دیدن موفق باشین لازم به ذکر من خودم از طرفدارای اقای منتظری بودم ولی دیگه نیستم میگفتم ایشون فرق داره ولی فهمیدم همشون ...

----------


## Rezico

این منتظری احمق فک کرده با بالا پایین پریدن می تونه درس بده خداییش بهتر از همون الا دیگه نداریم

----------


## mlt

تمام حرفات درسته مخصوصا ویل اسمیت......ولی تو بعضی فصلا یککککککم بهتر از روش های تشریحی هست....مثلثات با مشتق خوبه بقیه مزخرف مخصوصا معادلات نامعادلات...یه کلاهی سرتون میزاره داخل نامعادلات که روحتونم خبر نداره


> دوستان من امروز برنامه موسسه حرف اخر کارنامه بیست که ساعت ۶:40 دقیقه پخش میشه رو دیدم اقای منتظری داشتن محاسبات حل میکردن طوری که من کیف کردم  بعدش گفتن هر کی میخواد پکیج محاسباتو بگیره کلمه محاسبات رو بفرسته به شماره فلان .من هم به سرعت نور پریدم به سمت گوشی و فرستادم ساعت ۱۰ شب بود تقریبا مشاور زنگ زد و گفت شما جز ۵۰ نفر اولین که فرستادین و پکیج ۱۰۰ هزارتومانی محاسبات کاملا رایگان در اختیارتون قرار میگیره فقط هزینه دسته بندی و ارسال رو میگیریم که میشه ۲۰ تومن دوستان توجه داشته باشین پکیج محاسبات تو سایت حرف اخر ۵۰ تومنه نه ۱۰۰ تومن در ضمن ۵۰ تومنم تخفیف خورده زدن ۲۰ تومن در واقع تخفیف نیس و عوام فریبیه شما هر وقت برین سایت حرف اخر قیمت همون ۲۰ تومنه برای همه ( دقیقا عین این شبکه های ماهواره ای که اول قیمتو میزنن ۸۰ بعد یه خط میزنن روش بعد یه خانومه میگه نه نه نه دست نگه دارین   هر کی الان بخره با تخفیف ۶۰ تومن میخره) حرفم اینه گول ظاهر اقای منتظری رو نخورین این تنها حرف من نیس رتبه ۷۲ یا ۷۰ تجربی کنکور ۹۷  هم تو انجمن مصاحبه گذاشته که حرف اخر بهش پیشنهاد سکه داده  کار شرکت حرف اخربه جایی رسیده که اقای شیروانی و کامیار حرف های انگیزشی اقای td jakes ( استاد سخنان انگیزشی که همایشاش بیش از میلیون ها ادم ثبت نام میکنه ویدیوهاش تو یوتیوب میلیون ها بازدید داره ) رو کپی می کنن و تو برنامشون میگن بدون اینکه بگن این حرف ها مال کیه همین موسسه تو همه دی وی دی هاشون میگن اگه دارین محصولات کپی ما رو میبینین ما راضی نیستیم کلی نفرینم میکنن در صورتی که خودشون کپی می کنن توجه داشته باشین مردم برای دیدن و شنیدن حرفای این اسطوره td jakes پول میدن و میرن همایشش کافیه تو گوگل سرچ کنین ( پروزه سوخت جت اپارات) بعد برین اولین سایت فیلم رو بزنین پخش شه قول میدم بعد دیدن اون فیلم ۳ دیقه دیگه ادم قبلی نیستین یه اراده توپ پیدا میکنین. توی همون پکیج محاسبات انقدر تبلیغ گذاشتن که هر ادم ساده لوحی که تازه وارد دنیای کنکور شده با دیدنش هیپنوتیزم میشه و فک می کنه اره دیگه این فیلما رو ببینم همه چی حله در واقع فیلم دیدن شما رو تنبل ویه سال از جوونیتونو میگیره وپشت کنکورتون می کنه  ساده ترین راهها همونایی ان که رتبه برترا میرن ما ادمای تنبل دنبال میان بر و راه غلطیم در صورتی که میونبری نیس رازش همون تلاش کردن و استفاده از هوش است نه فیلم دیدن موفق باشین لازم به ذکر من خودم از طرفدارای اقای منتظری بودم ولی دیگه نیستم میگفتم ایشون فرق داره ولی فهمیدم همشون ...

----------


## mlt

1تومن دادم به *** خوردن افتادم...اول گفتم فقط حد پیوستگی و مشتق میخوام(مثلثات رایکان با 20تومن پول پست :Yahoo (4): )گفت نمیشه منم همشو گرفتم که فقط همون فصلایی که میخواستم خوب بود بقیه بد


> دوستان من امروز برنامه موسسه حرف اخر کارنامه بیست که ساعت ۶:40 دقیقه پخش میشه رو دیدم اقای منتظری داشتن محاسبات حل میکردن طوری که من کیف کردم  بعدش گفتن هر کی میخواد پکیج محاسباتو بگیره کلمه محاسبات رو بفرسته به شماره فلان .من هم به سرعت نور پریدم به سمت گوشی و فرستادم ساعت ۱۰ شب بود تقریبا مشاور زنگ زد و گفت شما جز ۵۰ نفر اولین که فرستادین و پکیج ۱۰۰ هزارتومانی محاسبات کاملا رایگان در اختیارتون قرار میگیره فقط هزینه دسته بندی و ارسال رو میگیریم که میشه ۲۰ تومن دوستان توجه داشته باشین پکیج محاسبات تو سایت حرف اخر ۵۰ تومنه نه ۱۰۰ تومن در ضمن ۵۰ تومنم تخفیف خورده زدن ۲۰ تومن در واقع تخفیف نیس و عوام فریبیه شما هر وقت برین سایت حرف اخر قیمت همون ۲۰ تومنه برای همه ( دقیقا عین این شبکه های ماهواره ای که اول قیمتو میزنن ۸۰ بعد یه خط میزنن روش بعد یه خانومه میگه نه نه نه دست نگه دارین   هر کی الان بخره با تخفیف ۶۰ تومن میخره) حرفم اینه گول ظاهر اقای منتظری رو نخورین این تنها حرف من نیس رتبه ۷۲ یا ۷۰ تجربی کنکور ۹۷  هم تو انجمن مصاحبه گذاشته که حرف اخر بهش پیشنهاد سکه داده  کار شرکت حرف اخربه جایی رسیده که اقای شیروانی و کامیار حرف های انگیزشی اقای td jakes ( استاد سخنان انگیزشی که همایشاش بیش از میلیون ها ادم ثبت نام میکنه ویدیوهاش تو یوتیوب میلیون ها بازدید داره ) رو کپی می کنن و تو برنامشون میگن بدون اینکه بگن این حرف ها مال کیه همین موسسه تو همه دی وی دی هاشون میگن اگه دارین محصولات کپی ما رو میبینین ما راضی نیستیم کلی نفرینم میکنن در صورتی که خودشون کپی می کنن توجه داشته باشین مردم برای دیدن و شنیدن حرفای این اسطوره td jakes پول میدن و میرن همایشش کافیه تو گوگل سرچ کنین ( پروزه سوخت جت اپارات) بعد برین اولین سایت فیلم رو بزنین پخش شه قول میدم بعد دیدن اون فیلم ۳ دیقه دیگه ادم قبلی نیستین یه اراده توپ پیدا میکنین. توی همون پکیج محاسبات انقدر تبلیغ گذاشتن که هر ادم ساده لوحی که تازه وارد دنیای کنکور شده با دیدنش هیپنوتیزم میشه و فک می کنه اره دیگه این فیلما رو ببینم همه چی حله در واقع فیلم دیدن شما رو تنبل ویه سال از جوونیتونو میگیره وپشت کنکورتون می کنه  ساده ترین راهها همونایی ان که رتبه برترا میرن ما ادمای تنبل دنبال میان بر و راه غلطیم در صورتی که میونبری نیس رازش همون تلاش کردن و استفاده از هوش است نه فیلم دیدن موفق باشین لازم به ذکر من خودم از طرفدارای اقای منتظری بودم ولی دیگه نیستم میگفتم ایشون فرق داره ولی فهمیدم همشون ...

----------


## mlt

تو حل معادلات میگه فقط با جمع ضرب ریشه میپوکونیم بعد خودش یه تست هایی حل میکنه که راحت بشه اون دو عدد پیدا کرد ولی میری تو تست خیلی سبز میبینی چه گولی خوردی10 تا یکی هم نمیشه ولی خواستید بگیرید فقط مثلثات بگیرید بخواطر تخفیفش ارزش داره البته اول خودتون اتحاد های مثلثاتی فول بشین....بعد اونو ببینید


> دوستان من امروز برنامه موسسه حرف اخر کارنامه بیست که ساعت ۶:40 دقیقه پخش میشه رو دیدم اقای منتظری داشتن محاسبات حل میکردن طوری که من کیف کردم  بعدش گفتن هر کی میخواد پکیج محاسباتو بگیره کلمه محاسبات رو بفرسته به شماره فلان .من هم به سرعت نور پریدم به سمت گوشی و فرستادم ساعت ۱۰ شب بود تقریبا مشاور زنگ زد و گفت شما جز ۵۰ نفر اولین که فرستادین و پکیج ۱۰۰ هزارتومانی محاسبات کاملا رایگان در اختیارتون قرار میگیره فقط هزینه دسته بندی و ارسال رو میگیریم که میشه ۲۰ تومن دوستان توجه داشته باشین پکیج محاسبات تو سایت حرف اخر ۵۰ تومنه نه ۱۰۰ تومن در ضمن ۵۰ تومنم تخفیف خورده زدن ۲۰ تومن در واقع تخفیف نیس و عوام فریبیه شما هر وقت برین سایت حرف اخر قیمت همون ۲۰ تومنه برای همه ( دقیقا عین این شبکه های ماهواره ای که اول قیمتو میزنن ۸۰ بعد یه خط میزنن روش بعد یه خانومه میگه نه نه نه دست نگه دارین   هر کی الان بخره با تخفیف ۶۰ تومن میخره) حرفم اینه گول ظاهر اقای منتظری رو نخورین این تنها حرف من نیس رتبه ۷۲ یا ۷۰ تجربی کنکور ۹۷  هم تو انجمن مصاحبه گذاشته که حرف اخر بهش پیشنهاد سکه داده  کار شرکت حرف اخربه جایی رسیده که اقای شیروانی و کامیار حرف های انگیزشی اقای td jakes ( استاد سخنان انگیزشی که همایشاش بیش از میلیون ها ادم ثبت نام میکنه ویدیوهاش تو یوتیوب میلیون ها بازدید داره ) رو کپی می کنن و تو برنامشون میگن بدون اینکه بگن این حرف ها مال کیه همین موسسه تو همه دی وی دی هاشون میگن اگه دارین محصولات کپی ما رو میبینین ما راضی نیستیم کلی نفرینم میکنن در صورتی که خودشون کپی می کنن توجه داشته باشین مردم برای دیدن و شنیدن حرفای این اسطوره td jakes پول میدن و میرن همایشش کافیه تو گوگل سرچ کنین ( پروزه سوخت جت اپارات) بعد برین اولین سایت فیلم رو بزنین پخش شه قول میدم بعد دیدن اون فیلم ۳ دیقه دیگه ادم قبلی نیستین یه اراده توپ پیدا میکنین. توی همون پکیج محاسبات انقدر تبلیغ گذاشتن که هر ادم ساده لوحی که تازه وارد دنیای کنکور شده با دیدنش هیپنوتیزم میشه و فک می کنه اره دیگه این فیلما رو ببینم همه چی حله در واقع فیلم دیدن شما رو تنبل ویه سال از جوونیتونو میگیره وپشت کنکورتون می کنه  ساده ترین راهها همونایی ان که رتبه برترا میرن ما ادمای تنبل دنبال میان بر و راه غلطیم در صورتی که میونبری نیس رازش همون تلاش کردن و استفاده از هوش است نه فیلم دیدن موفق باشین لازم به ذکر من خودم از طرفدارای اقای منتظری بودم ولی دیگه نیستم میگفتم ایشون فرق داره ولی فهمیدم همشون ...

----------


## God_of_war

> 1تومن دادم به *** خوردن افتادم...اول گفتم فقط حد پیوستگی و مشتق میخوام(مثلثات رایکان با 20تومن پول پست)گفت نمیشه منم همشو گرفتم که فقط همون فصلایی که میخواستم خوب بود بقیه بد


ناموسا گرگ وال استریت باید به منتظری بگه استاد میفرمودیه :Yahoo (15):  خیلی حرفه ایه لامصب مغز رو شست و شو میده

----------


## mlt

ولی حالا بدشو میگم خوبشم بگم....مشتق و حد خوبه مسایل شیمی شیروانی هم خوبه دینی که مثل نظام قدیم تکنیکی نیست اگه میخواستم تشریحی بگه خودک کتاب رو حفظ میکردم :Yahoo (101): 


> ناموسا گرگ وال استریت باید به منتظری بگه استاد میفرمودیه خیلی حرفه ایه لامصب مغز رو شست و شو میده

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط ارش.ف


1تومن دادم به *** خوردن افتادم...اول گفتم فقط حد پیوستگی و مشتق میخوام(مثلثات رایکان با 20تومن پول پست)گفت نمیشه منم همشو گرفتم که فقط همون فصلایی که میخواستم خوب بود بقیه بد


حد و پیوستگی که خیلی آسونه حتما معلمتون خوب نبوده_

----------


## God_of_war

> تو حل معادلات میگه فقط با جمع ضرب ریشه میپوکونیم بعد خودش یه تست هایی حل میکنه که راحت بشه اون دو عدد پیدا کرد ولی میری تو تست خیلی سبز میبینی چه گولی خوردی10 تا یکی هم نمیشه ولی خواستید بگیرید فقط مثلثات بگیرید بخواطر تخفیفش ارزش داره البته اول خودتون اتحاد های مثلثاتی فول بشین....بعد اونو ببینید


 دوست عزیز تخفیف نداره الکی مینویسن ۱۰۰ تومن توسایت بعدیه خط میزنن مینویسن ۲۰ تومن در واقع همون ۲۰ تومنه قیمت اصلی من به همتون قول میدم تا سال بعم همون ۲۰ تومنه

----------


## KAVEH.MZ

ایول دمت گرم...
من خودم علت این که پشت کنکوری شدم استفاده از دی وی دی به جای خوندن منابع اموزشی بود...

----------


## artim

دوستانی که اسنا نیستن با روش هاشون بهشون بگم که
اینهمه ادعا میکنن بدون فرمول با الگو فقط همه سوالات حل میشه دروغ محض هست
یک قسمت ساده از درسی رو مثل ریاضی حالا هر مبحثش انقدر کش میده و اب تاب میده و در اصل از همون فرمول استفاده میکنه اما نمینویسه فرمول رو و اصلا محاسبات هم که حساب نمیکنه دمکه میزنه جواب اخر میاد
در بعضی از جاها هم ک بقول خودشون فرمولی استفاده نمیکنن انقدر روششون پیچیده میکنن که میگی همون فرمول بهتره

یک زمان هست مفهوم و روش جالب و خوبی رو طرف میتونه تدریس کنه و واقعا هست اون لذت بخشه اما به شیوه اینها کار کردن نه ست تر میکنه اما چون طرف ریاضیش مشکل داره اینو میبینه میگه خوبه درصورتی که نمیتونه ازشون استفاده کنه در تست ها

نمیگم فیلم همه موسسات بد یا خوبه این موسسه حرف اخر هم دروس خوب و بد داره که همه موسسات دروس بداش و وقت تلف کنیشون بیشتر از دروس خوبشونه متاسفانه دروس اختصاصی حرف اخر روش عوام فریبانه رو در پیش گرفته

نکته اخر اینکه هر موقع اراده کردین پیامک بدین به سامانشون مدتی بعد یکی از نوچه هاشون زنگ میزنه بگین فلان محصول رو نمونه هست رو رایگان میخوام نه نمیگن هیچوقت میگن باشه 20 تومن پول پست رو بفرست برات میفرستیمش این شو تلویزیونی که جزو 50 نفر فلان نفر باشین همش کشک هست

----------


## saleh120

هندسه منتظری ارزش خریدن داره؟؟؟

----------


## violin girl

من گول خوردم سال اول کلی پول دادم و یه عالمه دی وی دی گرفتم و بدون این که حتی نگاشون کنم و درجعبه هاشون رو باز کنم دادم ب بچه های فامیل
اگه بخوام دی وی دی مفید پیشنهاد بدم ک امسال استفاده کردم و تنها دی وی دی بود ک واسه کنکورم دیدم دین و زندگی آفبا هستش ک واقعا عالیه

----------


## Churchill

محصولات کنکور آسان است و حرف آخر و ونوس رو باید انقدر کپی کرد تا ورشکست بشن ولی خدایی آفبا خوبه من توی کارنامه 20 از میثم فلاح ومویینی ومصلایی و دبیر فیزیک ش خیلی خوشم اومد

----------


## Ebrahim999

> من گول خوردم سال اول کلی پول دادم و یه عالمه دی وی دی گرفتم و بدون این که حتی نگاشون کنم و درجعبه هاشون رو باز کنم دادم ب بچه های فامیل
> اگه بخوام دی وی دی مفید پیشنهاد بدم ک امسال استفاده کردم و تنها دی وی دی بود ک واسه کنکورم دیدم دین و زندگی آفبا هستش ک واقعا عالیه


شما سال اول رتبون چند شد

----------


## A.H.M

بچه ها اگه دنبال دی وی دی هستید دنبال دبیری برید که کتاب خوب چاپ کرده که هم اون کتاب عالی رو بعنوان جزوه هم بانک تست استفاده کنید
مثل عبدالمحمدی و شاهین زاد و فلاح و کریمی و اناری و چلاجور و آرامفر و مصلایی و یحیوی و سادات و مویینی و مقدم نیا
حرف آخر رو بچه ها میبینن میگن خوبه ولی بعدا تو کنکور خراب میکنن علتش هم فقط یه چیزه
هر منبع اموزشی چه کتاب چه دی وی دی فقط 30 درصد مطالعه است و 70 درصدش تست زدن و غلط زدن و فهم اینکه چرا غلط زدمه
حرف آخر خودش تست حل میکنه ولی بسیار کم و ناکافی و این توهم رو ایجاد میکنه که خوب تست هم زدن برام فهمیدم تست لازم نیست

----------


## God_of_war

> بچه ها اگه دنبال دی وی دی هستید دنبال دبیری برید که کتاب خوب چاپ کرده که هم اون کتاب عالی رو بعنوان جزوه هم بانک تست استفاده کنید
> مثل عبدالمحمدی و شاهین زاد و فلاح و کریمی و اناری و چلاجور و آرامفر و مصلایی و یحیوی و سادات و مویینی و مقدم نیا
> حرف آخر رو بچه ها میبینن میگن خوبه ولی بعدا تو کنکور خراب میکنن علتش هم فقط یه چیزه
> هر منبع اموزشی چه کتاب چه دی وی دی فقط 30 درصد مطالعه است و 70 درصدش تست زدن و غلط زدن و فهم اینکه چرا غلط زدمه
> حرف آخر خودش تست حل میکنه ولی بسیار کم و ناکافی و این توهم رو ایجاد میکنه که خوب تست هم زدن برام فهمیدم تست لازم نیست


عبدالمحمدی من داشتم چند تا دختر جمع شدن بیشتر مسخره بازی بود تا کلاس البته میگن دی وی دی های جدیدش خوبه ولی حقیقتا ادبیات دی وی د نمی خواد

----------


## Amirxray

بهترین دی وی دی ریاضی نظام جدید چیه؟

----------


## God_of_war

> بهترین دی وی دی ریاضی نظام جدید چیه؟


دوست عزیز راهی که ما رفتیم رو نرو ضربه ای که با گرفتن وقتت این دی وی دی ها میزنن با هیچی قابل جبران نیس اگه خیلی اسرار داری از سایت الا رایگان ببین به نطر من  دی وی دی فقط برای عربی مفیده که اقای ناصح زاده تو سایت الا بهترین هستن

----------


## Dr_mhdiew

من با گیلنا شروع به کار کردم بیشتر بخاطر مشاوره هاشون 1 تومن دادم فقد واس دی وی دی.کار اشتباهی کردم؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Amirxray

> دوست عزیز راهی که ما رفتیم رو نرو ضربه ای که با گرفتن وقتت این دی وی دی ها میزنن با هیچی قابل جبران نیس اگه خیلی اسرار داری از سایت الا رایگان ببین به نطر من  دی وی دی فقط برای عربی مفیده که اقای ناصح زاده تو سایت الا بهترین هستن


من همه درسا رو از کتاب میخونم اما ریاضیو از رو کتاب نمفهمم پیشنهاد شما که تجربه دارید چیه به نظرتون چیکار کنم؟
چون‌خودمم حس خوبی نسبت به این دی وی دی ها ندارم

----------


## Delgir

من کاری ندارم که این کارشون درست بوده یا غلط ولی انقدر سریع راجبه چیزی یا کسی قضاوت نکنین
کم لطفی هست که من نگم همین پکیج به ظاهر ساده محاسبات شیمی منو خیلی خوب کرد برعکس اون چیزایی که راجبش گفته میشه که چیزای ساده هست و فلان

----------


## saeedkh76

دیدن دی وی دی بعنوان منبع اصلی فقط وقت و هزینه شما رو هدر میده
اگر واقعا مشکل بنیادین دارین که نمیشه با درسنامه و کتاب تست حلش کرد برین سراغش
من تقریبا پیش رو با همین کتابا خوندم و کلاسم نرفتم؛کار سختی نیست اگه یکم به خودتون سختی بدین


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## God_of_war

> من همه درسا رو از کتاب میخونم اما ریاضیو از رو کتاب نمفهمم پیشنهاد شما که تجربه دارید چیه به نظرتون چیکار کنم؟
> چون‌خودمم حس خوبی نسبت به این دی وی دی ها ندارم


به نظرم ریاضی امینی راد سایت الا رو ببین

----------


## Amirxray

> به نظرم ریاضی امینی راد سایت الا رو ببین


کتاب تست چی خوبه؟
فیلمارو ببینم بعد از چ کتابی بزنم؟
بعد چجوری باید با فیلم درس خوند

----------


## mehrab98

من نمیدونم این حنجره نکرش کی میخواد پاره شه راحت شیم... از بس که ازش بدم میاد و یک شومن به تمام معناس تو همون برنامه شبکه ۷ش روشای من دراووردیش کلی سوتی داره مفهوم و اصل کارو یاد نمیده میخواد همه سوالات حفظی حل بشن.

----------


## rezamh

دوستان سلام.نظرتون درباره فیلم های آفبا چیه؟خواهشا جواب بدید.بهترین درسش که خوب تدریس کردن کدومه؟شیمیش چطوره؟خواهشا جواب بدید.کسایی دیدن فیلماشو یه تحلیل کلی بکنن.ممنون

----------


## God_of_war

> دوستان سلام.نظرتون درباره فیلم های آفبا چیه؟خواهشا جواب بدید.بهترین درسش که خوب تدریس کردن کدومه؟شیمیش چطوره؟خواهشا جواب بدید.کسایی دیدن فیلماشو یه تحلیل کلی بکنن.ممنون


عربی میثم فلاح خوبه البته من کلا دی وی دی پیشنهاد نمی کنم به شخصه عربی برای من مفید بود کلا پول ندین به دی وی دی, اگه تو یه مبحث مشکل دارین فقط اون قسمت رو از سایت الا رایگان ببینین

----------


## somi

منم 2سال پیش محساباتش رو سفارش دادم ,بااون اصلا نمیشه یدونه سوال شیمی رو حل کرد,شیمی شیروانیم ک افتضاح اول میگ فقط با ی روش همه رو حل میکنم بعد 40تا روش و فرمول میزنه بیرون,زیستشم وقت تلفی بود 3تا دفتر پر کردم یدونشم نخوندم ریاضی رووو ینی افتضاح ,واسه مثلثات ی عالمه فرمول عجیب غریب میداد ,ک یدونشم واسه کنکور تجربی نبود,واسه نامعادلات اینارم ,یادمه طرف ک مثلا سوال دانش اموزارو میپرسه یچی ازش پرسید منتظری نزدیک بود قورتش بده,فقط باید تاییدش میکرد تا باش بد نباشه,
عربیشم انقد تو انجمن تعریفشو دیدم ,گرفتم ولی اونم بااون صدای گوش خراشش و تند تند حرف زدنش هیچی نمیفهیدم,انگار تدریس نبود فقط بااون پوریا داشتن با شعرو رمزو مسخره بازی واسه همدیگه تکرار میکردن

----------


## somi

> دوستان سلام.نظرتون درباره فیلم های آفبا چیه؟خواهشا جواب بدید.بهترین درسش که خوب تدریس کردن کدومه؟شیمیش چطوره؟خواهشا جواب بدید.کسایی دیدن فیلماشو یه تحلیل کلی بکنن.ممنون


من 2سال پیش ریاضیشو گرفتم بنظرم ک خیلی خوب بود خیلی مختصر و روان :Yahoo (4): 
بقیه درساشو استفاده نکردم

----------


## high-flown

به نظرمن دی وی دی کلن وقت تلف کردنه (به جزاناری)که درصدم از30به 80درسیدالبته اونم دی وی دی قدیمش بودکه به رایگان گذاشته بودن طرف میره برادینی دی وی دی میگیره بابا چی فک کردی زورت به دینی هم نمیرسه؟من که کلن هم امسال وهم درسال کنکورم سمت دی وی دی ومشاوره نمیرم چون معتقدم اون وقتی که برامشاوربازی وتلفن حرف زدن ودی وی دی میذاری بشینی5بارکمک آموزشیتومرورکنی حتماموفق میشی. :Yahoo (79):

----------


## violin girl

> شما سال اول رتبون چند شد


3204

----------


## reza2018

> من گول خوردم سال اول کلی پول دادم و یه عالمه دی وی دی گرفتم و بدون این که حتی نگاشون کنم و درجعبه هاشون رو باز کنم دادم ب بچه های فامیل
> اگه بخوام دی وی دی مفید پیشنهاد بدم ک امسال استفاده کردم و تنها دی وی دی بود ک واسه کنکورم دیدم دین و زندگی آفبا هستش ک واقعا عالیه


سلام....دینی افبا تا چه حد بهتون کمک کرد؟میتونم بپرسم درصد دینیتون چند بود؟

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

__

----------


## Raha..sh

> سلام....دینی افبا تا چه حد بهتون کمک کرد؟میتونم بپرسم درصد دینیتون چند بود؟


دینیش بد نیست ولی چیز خاصی هم نمیگه
گاج نقره ای جامع خیلی کاملتره

----------


## rasool724

داداش های گلم و خواهرهای عزیز ! انقدر دنبال راه میانبر نباشید ! به قول بهمن بازرگان باید عرق جبین بریزید و تلاش کنید ! همیشه سعی کنید واسه همه ی دروس اول کتاب کمک آموزشی رو بخونید یه بار دوبار تا وقتی که یه چیزی بفهمید و بتونید چندتا تست حل کنید ! اگر بازم ابهام داشتید برید سراغ اینجور چیزا ! تازه اصلا پول خرج دی وی دی نکنید والا الان دیگه تو کانال تلگرام فبلم های همه موسسات هست دانلود کنید بدون هزینه

----------


## mlt

تو کانال بگو تا ما دانلود کنیم


> داداش های گلم و خواهرهای عزیز ! انقدر دنبال راه میانبر نباشید ! به قول بهمن بازرگان باید عرق جبین بریزید و تلاش کنید ! همیشه سعی کنید واسه همه ی دروس اول کتاب کمک آموزشی رو بخونید یه بار دوبار تا وقتی که یه چیزی بفهمید و بتونید چندتا تست حل کنید ! اگر بازم ابهام داشتید برید سراغ اینجور چیزا ! تازه اصلا پول خرج دی وی دی نکنید والا الان دیگه تو کانال تلگرام فبلم های همه موسسات هست دانلود کنید بدون هزینه

----------


## God_of_war

> تو کانال بگو تا ما دانلود کنیم


 @DVD_konkori

----------


## Shpilman

> تمام حرفات درسته مخصوصا ویل اسمیت......ولی تو بعضی فصلا یککککککم بهتر از روش های تشریحی هست....مثلثات با مشتق خوبه بقیه مزخرف مخصوصا معادلات نامعادلات...یه کلاهی سرتون میزاره داخل نامعادلات که روحتونم خبر نداره


آرش میشه بیشتر توضیح بدین که منظورت از کلاه دقیقن چیه؟؟
یعنی کامل تدریس نمی کنه این مبحثو؟

----------


## God_of_war

> دوستان من امروز برنامه موسسه حرف اخر کارنامه بیست که ساعت ۶:40 دقیقه پخش میشه رو دیدم اقای منتظری داشتن محاسبات حل میکردن طوری که من کیف کردم  بعدش گفتن هر کی میخواد پکیج محاسباتو بگیره کلمه محاسبات رو بفرسته به شماره فلان .من هم به سرعت نور پریدم به سمت گوشی و فرستادم ساعت ۱۰ شب بود تقریبا مشاور زنگ زد و گفت شما جز ۵۰ نفر اولین که فرستادین و پکیج ۱۰۰ هزارتومانی محاسبات کاملا رایگان در اختیارتون قرار میگیره فقط هزینه دسته بندی و ارسال رو میگیریم که میشه ۲۰ تومن دوستان توجه داشته باشین پکیج محاسبات تو سایت حرف اخر ۵۰ تومنه نه ۱۰۰ تومن در ضمن ۵۰ تومنم تخفیف خورده زدن ۲۰ تومن در واقع تخفیف نیس و عوام فریبیه شما هر وقت برین سایت حرف اخر قیمت همون ۲۰ تومنه برای همه ( دقیقا عین این شبکه های ماهواره ای که اول قیمتو میزنن ۸۰ بعد یه خط میزنن روش بعد یه خانومه میگه نه نه نه دست نگه دارین   هر کی الان بخره با تخفیف ۶۰ تومن میخره) حرفم اینه گول ظاهر اقای منتظری رو نخورین این تنها حرف من نیس رتبه ۷۲ یا ۷۰ تجربی کنکور ۹۷  هم تو انجمن مصاحبه گذاشته که حرف اخر بهش پیشنهاد سکه داده  کار شرکت حرف اخربه جایی رسیده که اقای شیروانی و کامیار حرف های انگیزشی اقای td jakes ( استاد سخنان انگیزشی که همایشاش بیش از میلیون ها ادم ثبت نام میکنه ویدیوهاش تو یوتیوب میلیون ها بازدید داره ) رو کپی می کنن و تو برنامشون میگن بدون اینکه بگن این حرف ها مال کیه همین موسسه تو همه دی وی دی هاشون میگن اگه دارین محصولات کپی ما رو میبینین ما راضی نیستیم کلی نفرینم میکنن در صورتی که خودشون کپی می کنن توجه داشته باشین مردم برای دیدن و شنیدن حرفای این اسطوره td jakes پول میدن و میرن همایشش کافیه تو گوگل سرچ کنین ( پروزه سوخت جت اپارات) بعد برین اولین سایت فیلم رو بزنین پخش شه قول میدم بعد دیدن اون فیلم ۳ دیقه دیگه ادم قبلی نیستین یه اراده توپ پیدا میکنین. توی همون پکیج محاسبات انقدر تبلیغ گذاشتن که هر ادم ساده لوحی که تازه وارد دنیای کنکور شده با دیدنش هیپنوتیزم میشه و فک می کنه اره دیگه این فیلما رو ببینم همه چی حله در واقع فیلم دیدن شما رو تنبل ویه سال از جوونیتونو میگیره وپشت کنکورتون می کنه  ساده ترین راهها همونایی ان که رتبه برترا میرن ما ادمای تنبل دنبال میان بر و راه غلطیم در صورتی که میونبری نیس رازش همون تلاش کردن و استفاده از هوش است نه فیلم دیدن موفق باشین لازم به ذکر من خودم از طرفدارای اقای منتظری بودم ولی دیگه نیستم میگفتم ایشون فرق داره ولی فهمیدم همشون ...


( جا داشت اینو بیارم بالا یه آر کِی اُ بزنم به منتظری )به علت تخفیف های خر کن حرف اخر فریب تخفیف های حرف اخر رو نخورین ول نمیکنن چون میدونن یه تومن هم یه تومنه براشون  :Yahoo (15):  ۲ تومن نیس فقط یه تومن  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Amir.sh.78

> ( جا داشت اینو بیارم بالا یه آر کِی اُ بزنم به منتظری )به علت تخفیف های خر کن حرف اخر فریب تخفیف های حرف اخر رو نخورین ول نمیکنن چون میدونن یه تومن هم یه تومنه براشون  ۲ تومن نیس فقط یه تومن


rkoرو خوب اومدی..

----------


## VENOM.M

لقب استاد رو واسه هر گوسفندی بکار نبرید لطفا

----------


## God_of_war

> لقب استاد رو واسه هر گوسفندی بکار نبرید لطفا


اسم تاپیک این نبود ادمین ویرایش کرده
رفع اسپم = منتظری منتظِرِ پول ببریم به خونش تا واسه خودش یه عرق گیر بگیره

----------

